# Just Wanted To Share...



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

I had to make a run to get our Dometic refrigerator recall work done. Unfortunately, the dealership is 90 miles away and I had to drop it off and go back to pick it up another day.

I checked the mileage in my 2007 Tundra on the highway going to pick up the OB. Are you ready ? 21.3 mpg! I was a bit shocked as the sticker has it at 18 mpg.

Pulling the OB is another story...


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Ya..well.. my 2006 GMC, 2500, 4X4, with a 6.0 L and beat that







....down hill







...with a tail wind







...a really strong tail wind







.
But I don't like to brag.







,
Brian


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well you must be happy about that








Our dodge gets that same mileage too...sitting still with the engine off


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Acadia Hiker said:


> I had to make a run to get our Dometic refrigerator recall work done. Unfortunately, the dealership is 90 miles away and I had to drop it off and go back to pick it up another day.
> 
> I checked the mileage in my 2007 Tundra on the highway going to pick up the OB. Are you ready ? 21.3 mpg! I was a bit shocked as the sticker has it at 18 mpg.
> 
> Pulling the OB is another story...










ATABOY!!!!!

..... and THANKS for sharing!!!







(I don't think anyone believed me when I reported the same with mine!! )


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

How many miles do you have on your Tundra. I've never even gotten close to 21 mpg. What is your highway speed?


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah? Is that had calculated or from the onboard mpg lie-o-meter? They are always very optimistic. I will still take my 11mpg towing at 70mph with the a/c, 2 bikes on the front, 1ok lbs of rv in tow, AND tons of up hill torque to spare. PCM


----------



## jbmanno (Mar 30, 2007)

My brother has an '08 Tundra and can't get any better than 14 MPG. Because it is a company vehicle, he has to keep an eye on the fuel economy. He says that the computer will read 17-19 MPG, but when he actually checks it with the fuel pump, it's right around 14.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

To answer all the questions:
That was an actual calculation as I don't have the computer thingy.
I had about 10 miles going 58 mph and most of the trip was at 68 mph on rolling central NY highway.
I have a little over 13,500 miles on it.
I LOVE MY TUNDRA!!!








Gotta throw in a







for good measure!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Acadia Hiker said:


> To answer all the questions:
> That was an actual calculation as I don't have the computer thingy.
> I had about 10 miles going 58 mph and most of the trip was at 68 mph on rolling central NY highway.
> I have a little over 13,500 miles on it.
> ...


OH YEAH! I'll second (all of) that. Especially the "I LOVE MY TUNDRA" part and, ok, that part about







too

Hand calculated (and I _DO_ have a "lie-o-mater" but....hmmmm.....Toyota must be proud of their mielage as mine is right on the money







) Now, I only get 21mpg occassionally....it's usually more like 19pmg







.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Ya..well.. my 2006 GMC, 2500, 4X4, with a 6.0 L and beat that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was the OB pushing it downhill?!?!









Acadia Hiker,
21mpg sounds good for a 1/2 ton gasser.







The keys to mileage are of course steady speed and not too fast.









Now fess up and give us the return trip mileage with the OB in tow!


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Ya..well.. my 2006 GMC, 2500, 4X4, with a 6.0 L and beat that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was the OB pushing it downhill?!?!









Acadia Hiker,
21mpg sounds good for a 1/2 ton gasser.







The keys to mileage are of course steady speed and not too fast.









Now fess up and give us the return trip mileage with the OB in tow!








[/quote]

I didn't check the mileage on this trip, but I used just over a quarter tank going and over a half-tank coming back. Last summer on our trip to Maine and back I averaged 8.6 mpg, with a high of 9.2 mpg. Keep in mind this is the 4.7L engine. I was doing a lot of experimenting with speed vs. rpms. I finally just decided to set the cruise on 62 mph and let it be. Too much "work" to try to fiddle with everything and pay attention to keeping the OB under control.

Toyota says there is only 1 mpg difference between the 4.7L and 5.7L and that is supposed to be in town. The highway mileage is exactly the same for both engines. I wish we had the 5.7L, but we couldn't swing the payment as we bought the Tundra and the OB in a two-day span...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

My 2007 Chevy 2500HD Crew Cab, with 6.0L engine and 4:10 rear end gets about 9-9.5 mpg when towing. Cruising on the Interstate without the Outback, I get right at 15 mpg.

Not great, but I bought the truck to tow the Outback.

Mike


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

WOW I don't feel so bad now.

My 2006 2500HD with the diesel is getting 18mpg around town, 22mpg highwayat 65, 20 at 75.

pulling my SOB 10K 5'er I get 11-12 with cruise on at 65-68 mph.

Yes I know I am paying almost 5 bucks a gallon now but my 18 around town with this crew cab isn't so bad.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Acadia Hiker said:


> I didn't check the mileage on this trip, but I used just over a quarter tank going and over a half-tank coming back.


fyi, _Herself_







has the 5.7L engine, maintains 60-65 when towing, uses cruise as much as possible, and plans easy starts & stops. We tow mostly through the White, Green, & Berkshire mtns and have a tow avg of 9-10mpg and a city/hwy avg of 19-20mpg. Oh - and I've NEVER lacked power for moving forward or maneuvering around or out of the way of road-idiots, nor have I ever wanted for more breaking power or control. The reality is, with the way its built (engine, brakes, etc.) it would be a "3/4 ton gasser" if it simply had different shocks on it ( ok .... ok leaf springs !! The mechanic just got home







) .

Did I mention that I LOVE MY TUNDRA????!!!


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I didn't check the mileage on this trip, but I used just over a quarter tank going and over a half-tank coming back.


fyi, _Herself_







has the 5.7L engine, maintains 60-65 when towing, uses cruise as much as possible, and plans easy starts & stops. We tow mostly through the White, Green, & Berkshire mtns and have a tow avg of 9-10mpg and a city/hwy avg of 19-20mpg. Oh - and I've NEVER lacked power for moving forward or maneuvering around or out of the way of road-idiots, nor have I ever wanted for more breaking power or control. The reality is, with the way its built (engine, brakes, etc.) it would be a "3/4 ton gasser" if it simply had different shocks on it.

Did I mention that I LOVE MY TUNDRA????!!!


















[/quote]

Amazingly, I can say pretty much the same about the 4.7L! Nice color, too!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> The reality is, with the way its built (engine, brakes, etc.) it would be a "3/4 ton gasser" if it simply had different shocks on it.
> 
> Did I mention that I LOVE MY TUNDRA????!!!


I'm not sure about shocks, but springs and frame would need a slight upgrade.... but let's not start that debate again!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nathan said:


> The reality is, with the way its built (engine, brakes, etc.) it would be a "3/4 ton gasser" if it simply had different shocks on it.
> 
> Did I mention that I LOVE MY TUNDRA????!!!


I'm not sure about shocks, but springs and frame would need a slight upgrade.... but let's not start that debate again!








[/quote]
uh oh...take cover


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

That mileage is believable. My 8 yr old Silverado with over 100,000 miles sill gets over20mpg with a 5.3 so I would expect 7 yr newer technology from Toyota to get what you're getting.
Bob


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

nynethead said:


> WOW I don't feel so bad now.
> 
> My 2006 2500HD with the diesel is getting 18mpg around town, 22mpg highwayat 65, 20 at 75.
> 
> ...


How many miles do you have on your diesel? I have around 19,600 on mine truck and I am not there yet. I am getting 18 with city/hwy mixed. I still love my diesel enough though it costs more to operate. I know that I have the power to pull my tt anywhere with no problems.

Steve


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Nathan said:


> The reality is, with the way its built (engine, brakes, etc.) it would be a "3/4 ton gasser" if it simply had different shocks on it.
> 
> Did I mention that I LOVE MY TUNDRA????!!!


I'm not sure about shocks, but springs and frame would need a slight upgrade.... but let's not start that debate again!








[/quote]

X2 on Frame plus Tailgate, Trans and Frame again. Beware though...Toyota has a history of releasing vehicles and when weaknesses pop up, they correct them with a vengeance until they have a class dominating product. I expect no less from them in regards to this product. I am personally looking forward to it. Tundra diesel? Go competition!

-CC


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

steve,

I have 29,500 miles on the 06, in a couple of weeks I will be adding another 2500 on a round trip to disney.

When the truck was new I got 19 around town, then came low sulfer and that dropped me to 16, at 28,400

I was going down a hill with no load and all of a sudden the truck free wheeled, and with the allison it had never done that.

Next tank full mileage was back to 18. so i gues the 28000 mark is a first break in. I have used AMSOIL since i changed the breakin oil out at 1000.

I am told it really won't break in until after 40. we will see.

glenn


----------

